# Meriestra HRT



## Hollibobs (Oct 31, 2011)

Can anybody tell me if they are taking this HRT and how they are coping with it? I have recently moved to Spain and in the UK was taking Climagest. Climagest is not available in Spain, the nearest is Meriestra (according to the Farmacia.) This is an estradiol valerate only not combined with norethisterone so was wondering if it will work the same as Climagest before I start taking it. I don't want to trouble the Doctor if I can sort this out without. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hollibobs said:


> Can anybody tell me if they are taking this HRT and how they are coping with it? I have recently moved to Spain and in the UK was taking Climagest. Climagest is not available in Spain, the nearest is Meriestra (according to the Farmacia.) This is an estradiol valerate only not combined with norethisterone so was wondering if it will work the same as Climagest before I start taking it. I don't want to trouble the Doctor if I can sort this out without. Many thanks for your help.


All you can do is try it and see!!? You never know, it might work better??? I'm not really a fan of HRT, I used it for a week and decided I preferred the symptoms I had without taking it to those it gave me lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hollibobs said:


> Can anybody tell me if they are taking this HRT and how they are coping with it? I have recently moved to Spain and in the UK was taking Climagest. Climagest is not available in Spain, the nearest is Meriestra (according to the Farmacia.) This is an estradiol valerate only not combined with norethisterone so was wondering if it will work the same as Climagest before I start taking it. I don't want to trouble the Doctor if I can sort this out without. Many thanks for your help.


I think it's really important you talk to a doctor - you won´t be "troubling" them. This is too important to rely on hearsay.

If you aren't registered with the state scheme you can make an appointment at a private Centro Medico and talk to a specialist. At the one I use it is only €20 for a consultation and you get an appointment the same week.


----------

